# iPad et disque dur réseau



## Akutzu (20 Juin 2015)

Bonjour,

Ma question est la suivante : 

Je souhaiterais télécharger à partir de mon iPad directement des liens type uptobox, 1fichier etc et enregistrer ce liens sur mon disque dur réseau (qui peut être aussi wifi)

Le problème est que lorsque mon lien de téléchargement s'ouvre pour enregistrer le fichier, je ne peux sauvegarder que sur l'iPad et non sur mon disque dur, or la mémoire de mon iPad est quasi pleine .... 

Pouvez vous m'aider ?

Dans l'attente de vous lire,

Akutzu


----------



## lineakd (22 Juin 2015)

@Akutzu, soit le bienvenu!
C'est sur disque dur en particulier? Ou recherches tu celui qui le permet? La freebox revolution avec l'app compagnon le permet. À voir avec d'autres nas ou d'autres box des fai.


----------



## Akutzu (22 Juin 2015)

Non en fait j'ai déjà le disque dur brancher en réseau via un raspberry 

Je recherche comment faire si tu peux m'aider 

Merci

Akutzu


----------



## lineakd (22 Juin 2015)

@Akutzu, je ne sais pas. Comment  as tu fais pour que ton disque dur soit vu sur le réseau à partir de ton raspberry?


----------



## Akutzu (22 Juin 2015)

Le disque dir est brancher au raspberry avec un câble ethernet
C'est un nas en faite dans lequel j'ai mis 1 dd dedans du coup ça me fait un disque dur réseau

Mais s'il y a une autre solution pour que je puisse télécharger à partir de mon iPad directement sur un disque dur tu peux me la dire j'ai un autre disque dur externe donc je peux m'adapter 

Merci

Akutzu


----------



## lineakd (22 Juin 2015)

@Akutzu, et quel est la marque de ce boîtier qui fait fonction de nas?


----------



## Akutzu (22 Juin 2015)

C'est d link je l'ai acheter sur matériel.net c'est le premier prix à une soixantaine d'euros


----------



## lineakd (22 Juin 2015)

@Akutzu, à voir avec une app dlink mais ne connaissant pas ce matériel, je ne pourrais pas te dire laquelle.


----------



## Akutzu (22 Juin 2015)

Sinon je possède un disque dur externe qui fair fonction wifi 

Penses tu que c'est possible ?


----------



## lineakd (22 Juin 2015)

@Akutzu, et quel est donc ce disque dur wifi?


----------



## Akutzu (22 Juin 2015)

C'est un Buffalo technologie en 500 giga


----------



## lineakd (23 Juin 2015)

@Akutzu, as tu essayé les apps buffalo inc qui sont sur l'app store ou celles pour dlink si elles permettent de télécharger directement sur les disques durs?
Ou d'attendre la solution d'un utilisateur de ces disques durs, te renseigne.


----------



## Akutzu (23 Juin 2015)

Non je n'ai pas essayer 

En fait il y aurait des applications qui permettrait de télécharger directement sur le disque dur ? Donc ne plus passer par safari c'est bien Ca ?


----------



## lineakd (24 Juin 2015)

@Akutzu, possible, je ne sais pas pour ton matériel, n'ayant pas pu tester. Comme je te l'ai écris sur le premier message. Il m'est possible de le faire en copiant le lien du fichier dans une section de l'app qui sert à gérer la freebox. Et ce lien vient de l'app safari.


----------



## Akutzu (24 Juin 2015)

Donc si je branche le dd a la box avec une application de la box je pourrais de le faire (j'ai jne Bbox)

L'application de la freebox tu l'a sur ton iPad ? C'est quoi son nom ? Histoire de voir si je peux trouver une similaire sur la Bbox


----------



## lineakd (25 Juin 2015)

@aktuzu, oui, je l'ai sur la tablette et elle se nomme freebox compagnon.


----------

